# Mejorar sonido en tweetera de 4 vías



## DLO (Ago 19, 2019)

hola a todo los integrantes de este maravilloso foro !!
como mejorar el sonido de mi tweetera ?
recomendaciones de : coneccion ,filtrado y/o impedancia ......

les cuento a todos que arme unas tweeteras ya hace un tiempo ,,,,,,las mismas estan compuestas por 2 tweeters bala ,1 driver de 1" y 6 tweeters piezoelectricos ,,,!!!!!!!
la coneccion fue de la siguiente manera :
1-los tweeters bala de 8 ohms los conecte en serie : 16 ohms  condensador 2uf n/p
2-los tweeters piezo los conecte en series de 3 ,,,como son 6 tweeters el resultado fue 2 series de 3 tweeters en serie ,,,,,,,,estas 2 series de 3 tweeters las conecte en paralelo con 1 condensador de 2 uf n/p
3- el driver de 8 ohms le conecte un condensador de 2 uf n/p
y luego conecte todo en paralelo creo que con una r-bobinada de 3 o 4 ohms ,,,,,,
suena bien solo que no como yo quiero el sonido no es tan fino y dependiendo el tema musical mete algunas zzzzzzz en las eses
el eq lo tengo en 0 +- osea plano y el crossover esta al tope en agudos osea a una frecuencia de 9 ##### o#### 10khz que es la frecuencia mas alta en agudos que permite este cross ,,,,,se que cuanto mas alto mas zzzzz va a meter pero no se aparentemente a determinado volumen ,,,,,,,no tan fuerte se torna muy sensible y tengo que bajarle el volumen a la potencia por que se va al cuerno los platillos ,,,,,,cuando mantengo ese volumen en el mixer y se disparan los agudos ,,,,le bajo de la potencia y al bajar un poco de la mixer o del reproductor del pc ,,,,los agudos se calman un poco ,,,,,,pero tengo que volver a subirle de la potencia ya que baja mucho ,,,,es algo confuso lo que comento ,,,,,pero es como que al 20% del volumen general ,,,sonando todo bien parejo o equilibrado ,,,,los graves ,medios graves ,medios y los agudos cuando subo un poco mas el volumen a un 25% los agudos se disparan demasiado por lo cual tengo que corregirlos o de la ganancia del eq , o del cross o de la potencia """que es lo que normalmente hago ya que antes de darle ese 5% mas sonaba de 10!!!!!!!
bueno creo que es confuso ,,,espero puedan darme una mano ,,,,,seguro algo mal conectado ,,,,configuracion serie/paralelo incorrecta ,,,filtrado etc esta mal .
un abrazo a todos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2019)

Para poder intentar una respuesta hay que responder algunas preguntas:
1-por que usar esa combinacion de tweeters?
2-mediste algo de los tweeters que has usado??
3-estas usando un crossover activo y ajustable o solo los controles de tono del mixer???


----------



## DLO (Ago 19, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para poder intentar una respuesta hay que responder algunas preguntas:
> 1-por que usar esa combinacion de tweeters?
> 2-mediste algo de los tweeters que has usado??
> 3-estas usando un crossover activo y ajustable o solo los controles de tono del mixer???


hola compañero
*Dr. Zoidberg *

Gracias por tu ayuda , te comento por puntos para  que no sea tan confuso jajajja
1-te cuento que uso esta combinación de tweeters ya que es lo que tenia guardado hace como 10 años creo jajaja ,,,,,tal ves sea demasiados tweeters  seguramente , se que para casi todos los piezo son malos , pero te cuento que originalmente la idea era filtrar los piezos ejemplo con 1,5 uf n/p, o menos , las balas  con 2 uF n/p y el driver con 4 uF n/p por lo menos, ya que el sonido es distinto entre uno y el otro difieren  con o sin filtro, los piezos suenan distintos a los de bobina , el driver es mas medioso agudo mas bajo y los tweeters bala serian mas agudos .
2-si medí algo , los piezo como sabemos no marca nada ya que es como un cap /condensador no recuerdo cuantos n/f , las balas son de 8 ohms c/u , en serie 16 Ohms en total y el driver es de 8 Ohms , antes de colocar los capacitores no polarizados creo que medí 9 o 10 Ohms en total , conectando la serie de piezos , la serie de balas y el driver en paralelo las 2 serie y el driver sin serie de conexión , no lo recuerdo bien, tendría que ver el tema de la resistencia en paralelo para los piezo ya que se que como se comportan mas como capacitor que como tweeter de bobina seguro sea ese el error fatal , y los conecte en 2 series de 3 tweeters ya que para el vendedor son de 150 Watts pero he visto que son de 75 Watts en algunos lados y en otros dicen ser tan solo de 35 o 40 Watts rms por lo cual su potencia se suma si los conecto en serie ya que en paralelo solo consigo aumentar la sensibilidad solamente , por lo cual serían si no estoy errado 40 Watts x 3 en serie 120Watts rms y los otros 3 no los sumo ya que esta serie de 3 esta conectada en paralelo , o sea 2 series de 3 en paralelo , si mal no estoy sería 120 Watts pero con un aumento en la sensibilidad por la otra serie conectada con esta en paralelo , pero lo dejé ....a si! O sea que en Watts rms ni idea calculo 150 Watts rms en total a 8 o 10 Ohms
el driver varia su potencia depende de la frecuencia y uso de filtro pasivo o activo eso exclama Selenium en su modelo d250x respuesta en frec/ de 400 Hz a 9 kHz , a 1 kHz dice soportar 100 Watts rms con filtro pasivo, pero con filtro activo y sin condensador a 1 kHz tan solo 43 Watts rms, por lo cual calculo que con un condensador + una frecuencia de 4kHz va a soportar algo mas de potencia , los tweeters bala son de 150 Watts c/u segun el fabricante Selenium pero seran de 40 Watts c/u calculo y filtrado a 5 o 6 kHz aguantarían mas y los piezo a 9kHz que es lo mas alto en frecuencia de el crossover activo que tengo! , que condensadores y resistencias me recomendas para estas frecuencias ?
3- uso un crossover activo , se que para muchos es algo loco usar un crossover pasivo si tengo un crossover activo que hace el trabajo , es mas que nada para poder usarlo tanto con activo como sin el ...
Gracias compañero.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2019)

una aberración de fases


----------



## sergiot (Ago 20, 2019)

Creo que cuando el doctor se refiere a "medir" no es poner el tester en los terminales de cada componente, creo yo que se refiere a medir respuesta en frecuencia.

Sin ser muy detallista, si a cada uno le pusiste el mismo capacitor y son de la misma impedancia, hipoteticamente, estan todos cortando a la misma frecuencia, no se elije un capacitor asi de a nada o a gusto, este junto con la impedancia son los factores que en la ecuación determinan la frecuencia del croosover.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Creo que cuando el doctor se refiere a "medir" no es poner el tester en los terminales de cada componente, creo yo que se refiere a medir respuesta en frecuencia.






DLO dijo:


> 1-te cuento que uso esta combinacion de tweeters ya que es lo que tenia guardado hace como 10 años creo jajaja ,,,,,tal ves sea demasiados tweeters  seguramente ,,,,se que para casi todos los piezo son malos ,,,,,,pero te cuento que originalmente la idea era filtrar los piezos ejemplo con 1,5 uf n/p,,,, o menos ,,,,las balas  con 2 uf n/p y el driver con 4 uf n/p por lo menos ya que el sonido es distinto con o sin filtro ...


El principal problema es que esos cortes son una mezcla de frecuencias realizadas completamente al boleo, sin mediciones y sin especificaciones de nada, y en esas condiciones no podés pedir maravillas.
Lo que hay que hacer, si no podés medir, es:

Conseguir especificaciones de todos los tweeters, pero de TODOS!!!!
Leer y hacer esto: Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico
Ajustar las frecuencias de corte en base a las especificaciones, para que cada tweeter opere en la zona que le resulte mas cómoda.
Probablemente realizar filtros LC para cortar en segundo orden en base a las frecuencias antes determinadas.
Aunque YO, como para empezar, *solo usaría los tweeters bala* y tal vez el driver si pinta medianamente bueno...y los piezo los dejaría para tapar los agujeros que ya hiciste.


----------



## DLO (Ago 20, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> una aberración de fases


jajajajaja


sergiot dijo:


> Creo que cuando el doctor se refiere a "medir" no es poner el tester en los terminales de cada componente, creo yo que se refiere a medir respuesta en frecuencia.
> 
> Sin ser muy detallista, si a cada uno le pusiste el mismo capacitor y son de la misma impedancia, hipoteticamente, estan todos cortando a la misma frecuencia, no se elije un capacitor asi de a nada o a gusto, este junto con la impedancia son los factores que en la ecuación determinan la frecuencia del croosover.


ok  gracias compañero ,,,por lo cual le pedi su ayuda fue el caso


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 20, 2019)

Viendo el caso ... me hubiera sorprendido QUE SONARA BIEN !!! ... coincido con el Dr. Z en sus conceptos . Los otros dejalos puestos , para "la gilada" !!!


----------



## DLO (Ago 20, 2019)

en caso de no conectar los piezos,,,,,,,me quedan 2 balas  y el driver  ,,,,, como me recomiendan hacer el filtrado y coneccion para trabajarlos entre 6 a 9 o 10 khz?
tweeter bala 200 watts 8 ohms Respuesta de frecuencia: 1600-20000 Hz.  
driver 1" 8 ohms Respuesta de frecuencia 400 Hz a 9 Khz.
 tweeter piezo Potencia: 75 Watts (rms) / 150 Watts (max).  Frecuencia: 3-20KHz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2019)

DLO dijo:


> tweeter bala 200 watts 8 ohms Respuesta de frecuencia: 1600-20000 Hz.
> driver 1" 8 ohms Respuesta de frecuencia 400 Hz a 9 Khz.


Si esas especificaciones son ciertas, YO haría operar los tweeters bala desde 3500 Hz hacia arriba y el driver entre 1200Hz y 3500 Hz, ambos cortados en segundo orden...y vería que tal va el asunto, por que seguramente habrá que paddear los bala...
Ahora, si querés desde 6 kHz en adelante, guardá el driver y usá solo los bala.


----------



## DLO (Ago 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si esas especificaciones son ciertas, YO haría operar los tweeters bala desde 3500 Hz hacia arriba y el driver entre 1200Hz y 3500 Hz, ambos cortados en segundo orden...y vería que tal va el asunto, por que seguramente habrá que paddear los bala...
> Ahora, si querés desde 6 kHz en adelante, guardá el driver y usá solo los bala.


gracias compañeros ,,,,,
uppss pasa que ni idea de que filtrado usar,,,,,,,segun esta tabla que compartieron ustedes me indica la frecuencia segun el filtro pero no se si es aplicable a estos tweeters ,,,,,,,,,,
y con respecto a :Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico 
y esta imagen e visto usar pequeñas lamparitas en serie o paralelo en remplazo de las resistencias ,,,,,ejemplo 2 lamparitas que c/u tenian 4 ohms en serie para lograr 8 ohms y hasta 4 en serie para 16 ohms ,,,,,,las lamparitas eran tipo fusibles ,,,bien chiquitas iguales a las luces navideñas ,,,,,,!puede ser ?
disculpen mi ignorancia %%% SUPREMA %%% 
fantacia mia en mi ignorancia es la siguiente :
tengo 2 cajas las cuales arme con lo que tenia guardado nuevo hace años ,,,,,,haciendo algo de orden entre tantas cosas encontradas ,,,,,di con muchas cosas de mis 19 años y algunas otras de mis 30 años o 35 ,,,,,que me regalaron y otras fueron quedando de proyectos 
encontre una caja con como 60 tweeters piezo,,,,,,4 drivers piezo ,8 balas ,6 driver ,,,,,4 selenium y 2 emave de mis antiguas bocinas reentrantes que uso para medios ,,,,,,,entre otras tantas cosas ,,,parlantes de 15",,,de 10" leea,,,,tweeters leea etc 
por lo cual con maderas de un mueble que no se usaba y estaba para tirar me di a la tarea de hacer estas cajas .
ahora tengo 3 tipos de tweeter :
piezoelectricos .
balas
y drivers
fantacia vs realidad ,,,,,,mi delirio es el siguiente .....::::: yo uso estas cajas con 1 potencia de 200+200 watts rms con crossover activo cortados los agudos a 9khz que es la frecuencia mas alta en mi crossover activo ,,,,,,
ahora la idea es,,,,,: colocar internamente a cada conjunto segun su respuesta de trabajo un filtrado pasivo ,,,,,,,!!!!!!para que? bueno seria   hacer esto si voy a estar usando un "crossover activo "!!!!!!!!!!! pasa que la idea es ,,,,,poder usar esas tweeteras arriba de un bafle ,,,,de 15" cada tanto cuando uso solo la consola  y conectarlo directamente al bafle ,,,,,,,,,,,este mismo esta en full rango ...!!!!!!!!!!no se si se entiende bien lo que quiero hacer?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 21, 2019)

Las lamparas cumplen la función se resistencia, pero a la vez de compresor.
La verdad no entiendo porque queres usar tantos tweeter bala y piezo a la vez, a menos que quieras perforar los oidos a todos, todo tiene que tener un orden según el resto de los parlantes, poner semejante cantidad para despues atenuarlos porque no podes nivelar con el resto, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo porque queres usar tantos tweeter bala y piezo a la vez





DLO dijo:


> encontre una caja con como 60 tweeters piezo,,,,,,4 drivers piezo ,8 balas ,6 driver


----------



## DLO (Ago 21, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Las lamparas cumplen la función se resistencia, pero a la vez de compresor.
> La verdad no entiendo porque queres usar tantos tweeter bala y piezo a la vez, a menos que quieras perforar los oidos a todos, todo tiene que tener un orden según el resto de los parlantes, poner semejante cantidad para despues atenuarlos porque no podes nivelar con el resto, no tiene mucho sentido.


JAJAJJAJA gracias compañero ,,,,la verdad que como conte fue algo de lo que encontre en mi antigua pieza en lo de mi mama,,,,heran cosas mias que fueron quedando y algunas cosas regale ,,,otras vendi y algunas otras quedaron ,,,,te cuento que anteriormente con 2 drivers y 2 balas me quedaba corto ,,,,,ejemplo con el volumen de los graves a  la mitad ,,los medios graves a un 35 % los medios al 25 % de su volumen ,,,,el amplificador de agudos lo tenia que poner como al 70% por que le faltaba platillos "agudos al sonido "mas aya de retocar eq y demas para recortar algunos sonidos ,,,el grave lo tenia en +-0 db en el eq ,,,por lo cual cuando encontre los componente fue que ise las tweeteras ,,,,al principio 10## se sentia mucho mas la wacharaka como dicen en mexico jajajaj pero cuando tuve que darle mas volumen empieza el problema que se disparan las "zzzzzzz" mas que nada en la vos del cantante ,,,por lo cual tengo este problema y les consulto yo no se nada al lado de muchos de ustedes que saben mucho ,,,"creo en mi ignorancia que mas que "la cantidad " es el tema de los piezoelectricos y de una mala coneccion entre todos y sumado a eso el recorte y filtrado tan bien "no se nada ,,,,es lo que me parece por eso pedi ayuda !!gracias


----------



## DLO (Ago 21, 2019)

gracias a todos ,,,,por suerte ya lo solucione ,,,,,,era simplemente los piezoelectricos ,,,,,,y el filtro de las balas y driver que estaba mal calculados ,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!
con los piezoelectricos me base en esta pagina Using piezo tweeters wisely: a "how to" 
y con lo demas con la ayuda de un amigo que es el que conte que vi usar lamparitas tipo navideñas ,,,el me dio una mano ,,,me dijo que no solo cumplen la funcion de fusible por si pasa algo a la potencia ,,,si no que remplazan las resistencias y a su ves de compresor ya que al calentarse el filamento aumenta su resistencia amortiguando los picos o excesos !!!!!!!!eso me comento mi amigo por lo cual con 12 lamparitas algunos capacitores y estaño lo solucione ,,,gracias a todos y si hay algo mejor bienvenido sea ,,,gracias un abrazo


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2019)

Bien!! te habia dicho de entrada que las lamparas cumplen esa función, pero se ve que estás leyendo entre líneas, ahora que funciona tenes un arbolito de navidad adentro del bafle jajajaja


----------



## DLO (Ago 22, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Bien!! te habia dicho de entrada que las lamparas cumplen esa función, pero se ve que estás leyendo entre líneas, ahora que funciona tenes un arbolito de navidad adentro del bafle jajajaja


jajajajaja  tal cual ,,,,,,,
si me comentaste sobre eso de las luces ,,,,,,,solo que no savia como era el tema .
ahora quedo bien ,,,,,,,
otra cosa que ice y tengo que solucionar es: a pesar de resolver "con su ayuda y la de un amigo el problema de las zzzzzzz en la tweetera " es que ya solucionado el problema ,,,se me dio por hacer lo siguiente :
cambie el amplificador ,,,,osea la potencia que uso para las bocinas reentrantes para medios le conecte la señal de agudos desde el crossover activo y los bafles de agudos o "tweeteras y la potencia que uso para agudos le conecte la señal de medios desde el crossover activo y las bocinas reentrantes en sus salidas y para mi sorpresa suena muy muy fuerte los medios ,,,,,,,,en resumen """"""probablemente ni siquiera eran las tweeteras ,,,,,,por la alta sensibilidad de la potencia que uso en agudos seguro es mas que nada eso ,,,,hay algun problema de sensibilidad en la entrada de esa potencia o algun filtrado en su entrada ya que seguro falta algun filtrado de hf y por eso mete tantas zzzzzzz seguro armo algo para que me den una mano ,,,,,es mucho el exceso de ganancia en la entrada es muy sensible ......"ESTA ES LA POTENCIA DE AGUDOS LA ROLLER Y LA OTRA ES LA QUE USO CON LAS BOCINAS PARA MEDIOS!"""


----------



## sergiot (Ago 23, 2019)

Esas no son bocinas para publicidad?? son las que usaban los botelleros en los carros a caballo, esos estas usando para audio???


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 23, 2019)

Mamita hay que tener oido duro para escuchar música con eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2019)

Es alta infidelidad 

 Pero suena fuerte y bien !


----------



## DLO (Ago 25, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Esas no son bocinas para publicidad?? son las que usaban los botelleros en los carros a caballo, esos estas usando para audio???


😂😂😂😂😂😂Jajajajajaja si las uso para medios .......y creo que una empresa como emave "no creo que fabricaba esto pensando en los botelleros "jajajajaja pasa que los botelleros usan amplificadores a 12 volts muy simples y lo suben al taco y suena que no se entiende nada ....muy distorsionado .....feo feo suenan.....😀😀😀😀😀😀 Pero los altavoces para exterior suenan muy bien y fuerte  .......antes usaban estos en bailes y bailes al aire libre .....música al aire libre como en el hital parck y otros tantos lados ......para medios suenan espectacular ....pasa que estamos acostumbrados a oírlos con micrófono y a los gritos ...todo distorsionado .....pero si tenés la posibilidad de probar en audio .....en medias frecuencias .....te recomiendo los pruebes ......tiene un sonido muy similar al del gramófon ......suena realmente hermosos ......😀😀😀😀😀😀😊😊😊😊


Agustinw dijo:


> Mamita hay que tener oido duro para escuchar música con eso


😀😀😀😀😀😀 Te cuento que suenan muy bien con medias frecuencias .......cómo le comenté al compañero .....el sonido es muy similar al del gramófono solo q sin el sonido de la púa pero si tenés algún disco o música en FLAC de un disco ...suena mucho mejor todavía .....😊😊😊😊😊


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es alta infidelidad
> 
> Pero suena fuerte y bien !


Jajajajaja alta infidelidad jajajajajaja😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 suenan muy bien ,,,,nada que ver a lo que pensamos ......la mayor parte de mí vida las escuché en la calle ..."publicidad.....vendedores .......botelleros cómo comento el compañero .....o el pájaro "la avioneta 😂😂😂😂😂" pero suenan muy bien con musica ....en medias frecuencias y formato FLAC.........les recomiendo las prueben .....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2019)

DLO dijo:


> .......les recomiendo las prueben .....


 
Por mi salud acústica el médico otorrino me prohibió todo tipo de pruebas


----------



## sergiot (Ago 26, 2019)

Creo que el concepto de "sonar bien" no aplica a esas bocinas, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...


----------



## DLO (Ago 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por mi salud acústica el médico otorrino me prohibió todo tipo de pruebas


😂😂😂😂😂😂


sergiot dijo:


> Creo que el concepto de "sonar bien" no aplica a esas bocinas, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...


😭😭😭😭😭😉😉😉😉😂😂😂






bueno ak el video ,,,,,
esta bajo el volumen ,,,,solo q el celular se satura el microfono


----------



## DMLUNA (Oct 8, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Esas no son bocinas para publicidad?? son las que usaban los botelleros en los carros a caballo, esos estas usando para audio???


A la sandía,compro baterías viejas, colchones usados..... jaja


----------

